# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Looking for people interested in homesteading in the Yukon

## samhalpern

Hi, 

My name's Sam Halpern and I work for documentary/factual television production company looking for people who are interested in moving out of the city to homestead in the Yukon. Please respond to this post or message me privately if you are interested in doing this, are in the process of doing this, or know others that are planning on doing this.

Thank you!

Sam Halpern

----------


## Seniorman

What "documentary/factual television production company," and where are you located?  What other documentaries has your company produced and on what teevee channels were they aired??

Just wondering.

S.M.

----------


## hunter63

> What "documentary/factual television production company," and where are you located?  What other documentaries has your company produced and on what teevee channels were they aired??
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> S.M.


This info is generally allowed to be  posted as long as it isn't spam.
Thanks.

----------


## crashdive123

Good luck.  Hope you find some talent from our members.  I think what Seniorman was getting at - the more you can share about your production company, the more people may be inclined to contact with an interest in participating.

----------


## Power Giant

We used to vacation in southern Yukon back in the '90's. Beautiful place- especially around Kluane lake. Lots of mosquitoes. You need to camp where its windy, which is not a problem.

----------


## aktrekker

Wow! This might be a legitimate documentary.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2895750/

----------


## Greenfox

I'd be interested. it's gotta be better than what I do now, working at a restaurant/gas station and barely making ends meet. Seriously I don't understand how anyone can even think of college when rent+food+fuel leaves you with dust in the pockets and near depression.

My forum name isn't really short of truth as I'm not deeply experienced in alot of things, but I'm not shy of trying and learning. I'm not afraid of getting my hands dirty with hard work and cold doesn't bother me too much, having lived in missouri 30 years(I realize yukon's double north than missouri). I don't have spouse or children, I live in Fl with my mother who has family down here she could stay with if need be.
Details would be appreciated, I like the sound of the opportunity.

----------


## hunter63

Greenfox, sounds like you might want to PM the guy......Maybe for you?

----------


## Jager

This sounds intresting. PM sent

----------


## 1stimestar

Ahhh The Yukon.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winnie

I wish someone would do a programme of this sort over here, but then I suppose setting up a smallholding in the wilds of Wiltshire doesn't have the same appeal or possibility for danger or failure. However I would watch it, or even show interest.

----------


## MamaBear

What a view!!  You are so blessed, and I am so jealous  :Smile: 




> Ahhh The Yukon.  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## samhalpern

> Good luck.  Hope you find some talent from our members.  I think what Seniorman was getting at - the more you can share about your production company, the more people may be inclined to contact with an interest in participating.


Sorry about the delay in reply! I work for yap films. We're a Toronto-based documentary production company making a broad variety of programming - from archaeological, science, and history specials to more character-based programming. We work with broadcasters like National Geographic, Discovery Channel, the Science Channel, and the BBC. You can check out some programs we've made at our website - www.yapfilms.com

Thanks and I look forwards to hearing from everyone.

Best,

Sam

----------


## Wildthang

So if an interested person decided to move from the city to the Yukon, who pays for it? I would think that anybody that is really interested in dong this, would want to know what kind of financial benefit would be gained from the move. I would dare guess that most people that would really want to do that, would probably not be able to afford to move out of their own pockets.
Most people that make a good salary would never move to begin with, which would leave the lower income groups for your possibilites!

----------


## Jager

> So if an interested person decided to move from the city to the Yukon, who pays for it? I would think that anybody that is really interested in dong this, would want to know what kind of financial benefit would be gained from the move. I would dare guess that most people that would really want to do that, would probably no be able to afford to move out of their own pockets.
> Most people that make a good salary would never move to begin with, which would leave the lower income groups for your possibilites!


Not exactly, I personally want to do this and can do so financially. However it will mean giving up my well paying career and multiple life changes. That being said a move like this has been in the works for the last 5 Years and is becoming closer to happening then ever before.




> Sorry about the delay in reply! I work for yap films. We're a Toronto-based documentary production company making a broad variety of programming - from archaeological, science, and history specials to more character-based programming. We work with broadcasters like National Geographic, Discovery Channel, the Science Channel, and the BBC. You can check out some programs we've made at our website - www.yapfilms.com
> 
> Thanks and I look forwards to hearing from everyone.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Sam


Hey Sam, I hope you are checking your messages, as I am sure you have more then one to respond to..

----------


## Carlo

It's been my dream to eventually live on a homestead and have been looking into Yukon for a while now. I'm interested.  :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

> It's been my dream to eventually live on a homestead and have been looking into Yukon for a while now. I'm interested.


You need to respond to the OP   or
Quote>
Sorry about the delay in reply! I work for yap films. We're a Toronto-based documentary production company making a broad variety of programming - from archaeological, science, and history specials to more character-based programming. We work with broadcasters like National Geographic, Discovery Channel, the Science Channel, and the BBC. You can check out some programs we've made at our website - www.yapfilms.com

 Thanks and I look forwards to hearing from everyone.

 Best,

 Sam <quote

Or PM sam

----------


## Canoetripper

Anyone want to go trolling????

----------


## Canoetripper

> Ahhh The Yukon.  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Is that moon shine? Great view!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 1stimestar

It ain't water.






































Actually it's just white wine.

----------


## 1stimestar

And yes, I realize my ankles are dirty lol.  I just got done with dancing at Chickenstock the day before!  In the bush, you don't "shower" every day.

----------


## msw599

Nice pic!!!

----------


## 1stimestar

Thanks. I sure love summers up here.

----------


## bushboy

I want to be apart of the Yukon homestead .. Hate the city love the wilderness and freedom , I want to apply

----------


## bushboy

My family and I would really like to be apart of this. City life is no way to live when you can live in the Yukon

----------


## hunter63

> My family and I would really like to be apart of this. City life is no way to live when you can live in the Yukon


Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.
The OP with the casting call,...guy hasn't been back or so it seems......., so maybe try PM (private message)him?

----------


## Brnlei

I'm definitely interested!!! I'm ready to homestead,just don't know how to get it going.

----------


## Rick

Then you might want to email Sam since he hasn't been logged on since May.

----------


## Grizz123

if it was in the US, I would be all over this

----------


## crashdive123

If you are moving off grid and away from people why would it matter between the US and Canada?

----------


## Grizz123

because I'm a US citizen and want to stay that way. Also because I don't care for many of the laws in Canada

----------


## Jager

Spoke to Sam again a few days ago, and here's the latest update:

No progress in terms of a commission from the broadcaster yet.

----------


## Duece

Tried sending a PM couple weeks ago stilll no response

----------


## crashdive123

> Tried sending a PM couple weeks ago stilll no response


Try emailing.  He doesn't check back here for messages.  Remember - he probably posted the same thing on a lot of other sites.

----------


## ElevenBravo

Im not interested in the Yukon, tooo far North for me!  Now if you want to video me at a homestead in Craig County VA, now we got a deal!  HA HA!  God's Country, Craig is beauty in pure form from my perspective.

https://www.google.com/search?q=crai...ed=0CAkQ_AUoAg

BTW, Im only 40 min from Craig, daughter and I fish, hunt, camp and shoot there ANY chance we get!

Anywho...  Good luck!
EB

----------


## melanie

hi is to late to for have more info 


> Hi, 
> 
> My name's Sam Halpern and I work for documentary/factual television production company looking for people who are interested in moving out of the city to homestead in the Yukon. Please respond to this post or message me privately if you are interested in doing this, are in the process of doing this, or know others that are planning on doing this.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Sam Halpern

----------


## LowKey

You might check post #13 and try emailing.

----------


## big buck

I would love to do this. I was born in northern Ontario live on a farm all my live.
I'm Happiest when I'm in the bush nothing like it.
its hard work but its like my dad allways said hard work never killed any one lol

----------


## Ostara

Hi all, I'm NEW to the forum and seriously considering heading up to Yukon with my partner in crime. Looking to start a new life as homesteaders.
PLZ READ MY PROFILE....I have 24yrs military experience. Looking for other serious folk that have the same ambition, love for nature, and simple living  :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.....

There is an Intro section to say Hello at:
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

This thread is a couple of years old and seems to have attracted a lot of single posters looking to be included as well.

Good luck.....
BTW didn't see a profile in either of you posts.

----------


## Ostara

> BTW didn't see a profile in either of you posts.


Thanks for the welcome.....it appears that thread is CLOSED !
I thought other members were able to view each others Profile Biography (Is this NOT correct) ?
You have been following this forum for sometime....is there anything NEW happening in regards to the documentary ?

----------


## hunter63

I guess I'm not sure what you are getting at.....
Intro section is where most people post and introduction and any other information such as what you have put on your Profile.

Most folks don't check profile too much....so as far as being closed ...not sure what you mean.

The Orginal Poster has posted since may of 2014 and as you can see it appears a few did try a PM (Personnel Message) and as OP did post an email address ....possibility an e-mail as well.

Didn't see much od any responses for the OP or for the few posters that expressed interest.

WE get producers with offers of new shows form time to time....and a few people have actually gotten on a show or two over the years....so *most* of those posting are not a hoax.....
Many forums consider those invites "Spam"...and delete the very soon.....most of them here are left up....

So good luck. again.

----------


## crashdive123

Welcome Ostara.  This thread is still open, but we don't know if the offer from the producer that started it is.  As H63 said, we allow these offers to stay up, but don't usually hear back about them.

I was able to read your profile just fine under the "About Me" tab in your profile.  H63 was also accurate in that most people probably don't look at profiles.....but will probably now look at yours since we are talking about it.    :Smile: 

Welcome to the forum and thank you for your service in the Canadian Military.

----------


## Gregg hackson

> Hi, 
> 
> My name's Sam Halpern and I work for documentary/factual television production company looking for people who are interested in moving out of the city to homestead in the Yukon. Please respond to this post or message me privately if you are interested in doing this, are in the process of doing this, or know others that are planning on doing this.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Sam Halpern


Hi Sam 
I am 52 yrs old and my gf is 50 I have grown up in northern ont. And am currently in Orangeville and wanting to go off grid . I am a self taught survivalist wanting to put out self's to the test.

Gregg Hackson

----------


## hunter63

> Hi Sam 
> I am 52 yrs old and my gf is 50 I have grown up in northern ont. And am currently in Orangeville and wanting to go off grid . I am a self taught survivalist wanting to put out self's to the test.
> 
> Gregg Hackson


Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.....

There is an Intro section to say Hello at:
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

This thread is a couple of years old with no noticeable activity by the OP.... and seems to have attracted a lot of single posters looking to be included as well.

Good luck.....

----------


## kyratshooter

> Hi Sam 
> I am 52 yrs old and my gf is 50 I have grown up in northern ont. And am currently in Orangeville and wanting to go off grid . I am a self taught survivalist wanting to put out self's to the test.
> 
> Gregg Hackson


Here's an idea.  You are in Northern Ontario, it is right now the middle of February.  Go outside and shut off the gas or oil and pull the main breaker on the electric box.  Pull the plug on your land line and take the batteries out of the cell phone and disconnect your wireless computer devices.  Stay in that condition for about a week and see how you like it. 

For where you are that should be a good approximation of off grid.

I can not understand you Canadians!  You live in a nation that has less than 4 people sq/km.  If you get off the main roads you can not drive two hours from any city without being in the wilderness and you still scream for solitude and a return to nature.

I was just checking out some Canadian Government websites and discovered that up till the mid 1970s Canada could not give land away!  It was costing more to run the "homesteading office" than they were accomplishing so the central government allocated all remaining government lands to the domain of the Provinces.

If you check with your Provincial government offices they might have a program just to your liking.

There was one article dating to the early 1920s were Canada was allocating free land to WW1 vets and they considered being given free land in the Canadian wilderness as a reward for their service an insult!

----------


## WalkingTree

Doh! I coulda been having my own place in Canada all this time! Arg!

----------


## Foley

Unfortunately we cannot homestead in Ontario, Canada. This would be illegal, I to am for Orangeville and it seems the only place you can still home stead is in the Yukon. You must live there for 1 year and apply for a piece of land, it also has to benifit the province, eg farming, Eco tourism.

----------


## Britt3093

> So if an interested person decided to move from the city to the Yukon, who pays for it? I would think that anybody that is really interested in dong this, would want to know what kind of financial benefit would be gained from the move. I would dare guess that most people that would really want to do that, would probably not be able to afford to move out of their own pockets.
> Most people that make a good salary would never move to begin with, which would leave the lower income groups for your possibilites!


I agree with you!!!! I want to know also!!

----------


## crashdive123

> I agree with you!!!! I want to know also!!


Well ----- I would suggest that even though this thread is 4 years old, that you contact the OP and ask.

----------

